# Light primers strikes.



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

Lite primers strikes. Is this a big problem with Kahr's ? I have a P45 shot 1500 rounds Winchester silver tips american eagle and many other types of factory ammo. Last week started to have infrequent FTF lite primers strikes about every other mag. Stripped slide and clean all internal parts, still the same do I have a defect?


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a P9 and have had no issues with it at all; feeding, firing, or extracting/ejecting.


----------



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay but mine is a P45 and it is not a safe gun to carry if you don't know if it will go bang!! when you pull the trigger.


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

Well you said you stripped the slide and cleaned all internal parts i bet there was alot of gunk in it.Next i would try a new striker spring Kahr will probably send you one free.

If that does not fix the problem it's time for it to take a trip back to the mothership.I am guessing a new striker spring will probably fix your problem if the striker looked to be in good shape when you stripped slide.I also sent you a PM with some other info.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

first thing I'd look at is my firing pin, is it bent, mushroom capped, misshapen or in anyway abnormal? is the firing pin hole in the bolt face perfectly circular or is it elliptical or oval?


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Save yourself some time and money and clean out the striker channel. There's a walk-through on the Kahr Talk forum. Not too bad. Just make sure you take it apart with the slide in a baggie so springs and parts don't fly everywhere.


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

He said he stripped slide and cleaned all internal parts in his post.I assume he did a complete disassembly of slide and cleaned striker channel if not he should.


----------



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

*Update on light primer strikes*

I have stripped the slide and cleaned everything not really that dirty I called KAHR the person I talked to said you have to replace the recoil spring every 1200 rounds (news to me) and he would send me a new spring in the mail. I emailed their service dept. too they told me to send in the gun , I called them and told them what the tech told me and they said that the recoil spring had nothing to do with it and that they need the pistol to correct the problem. So off to the shop 03 09 said it would be two weeks.......... So it looks like I will be selling this KAHR have already ordered a 325 PD it's too bad the gun shoots well when the primers go off. I Will not carry a gun that the manufacturer hasn't resolved an recurring issue that is quite obvious a problem for a lot of Kahr owners.


----------



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

*update*

Well Kahr sent my P45 back replaced the entire slide and barrel........... 10 day turn around not bad only one problem after 100 round had 4 light primers strikes........... problem NOT FIXED....... this is a pain already have a buyer for the P45 he is aware of the problem have 12 extra mags and two lefty holsters Im stuck with the holsters but the rest will gone next week. All I can say is Kahr had their chance to fix a well known issue and they blew it. I have sent Kahr an e-mail explaining my dissatisfaction with their product hopefully they will fix it for future Kahr buyers. I can say for sure I wont be one of those buyers.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Since the same thing is happening with two different slide assemblies it is either your frame/trigger group (is something hanging, dirty, or rubbing?) or you ammo.

After 1,500 rounds without an issue but now this problem arises recently it is either a part got dirty, worn, broken or you latest ammo is different than what you had previously purchased.


----------



## Nighthawk750 (Dec 6, 2009)

Same story with my CW9. I sent it back to Kahr, great service and fast turn around. The gun has been 100% since I got it back. No problems of any kind.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Before you disown Kahr, how many different brands of ammo did you get light primer strikes from?


----------



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

*Winchester, Remmington , Corbon, Hornady, federal.......*

Lot's of different ammo the frame has been cleaned thoroughly after every range sesson I have trouble shot everything I can think of. I build all of my 1911's steel guns and I know what will cause jams , light primer strikes in those guns but this one is quite a puzzle. I'm sure it's not a big wide spread problem but it's just me if a carry gun of mine has the same issue after going back to the manufacturer I sell and move on no big deal I tried it and it didn't work out no problem just sharing that's all, no hard feelings about Kahr's.


----------



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

*Decided to give Kahr another chance*

Sent the the P45 back for a second time. The first time they replaced the slide and after 200 rounds of winchester and Speer gold dot I had 4 light primers strikes. I just received my gun back from Kahr today here is the letter I got back with my P45 that was not fixed only test fired.......... http://www.joshuatreeclimbon.com/drupal/node/410?size=_original
Okay I gave them a second chance...... buyer beware if you carry a Karh have a back up...........


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry you've had problems.

If they've truly tested it and can't reproduce the problem, what can they do?
Give you a new gun?

Have you tried shooting it again?
Have you asked them what ammo they used?


----------

